# Help



## brandon123987 (Jun 24, 2013)

I have had two dalmation mollys to die. I just cycled the tank two days ago. The water parameters are fine. They are a year old. Could it be old age?


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

You're going to need to give more information about the tank, like whether or not it was cycled and the water parameters which you can test for.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

" I have had to mollys to die. Why?" You are 18, can't you comprise a better sentence than that? I'm not the grammar nazi, but , holy cow. At 18, I know you should be more familiar with the english language than that.


----------



## brandon123987 (Jun 24, 2013)

Sorry, I was in a hurry. I just cycled the tank two days ago. The water parameters are fine, I already tested them.


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

Did they die at the same time? What was the time frame between the deaths? Do they have any tank mates? If so what are they? How big is the tank? Is it planted? Is it heated?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brandon123987 (Jun 24, 2013)

No the first one dieded two days ago. The second one died today. Yes they have tank mates. Other mollys and neon tetras. 29 gallon. Yes its planted. Yes its heated.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i am just not understanding " i just cycled the tank 2 days ago "..
normally the " run in" or cycling time period is about 8-12 weeks...there is no such thing as an instant cycle..
1 year old mollies are still fairly young..i have seen them live 7 or 8 years..keep an eye on the rest of your fish to make sure they stay healthy..


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

How many mollies and tetras? The life expectancy of a black molly is 3 years. The thing with mollies though, is that they actually prefer a small amount of salt in their water. And over long periods of time without any salt at all their health may decline, this depends on subspecies and origins. Was it possible that they died of exhaustion from being chased by each other, or the tetras? Have you recently added any new fish? And did you dechlorinate the water before adding it? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

I don't understand what you said about cycling either. Did you mean like a change?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brandon123987 (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes I mean water change.


----------



## fishyfriend1706 (Jan 11, 2013)

Did they show any signs of illness before they died?? Lethargy, not eating, any physical problems like injuries??? All of this information will help to determine the cause of death.


----------



## brandon123987 (Jun 24, 2013)

Not eating. If I add alittle salt will that hurt my neon tetras.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

How much water did you change? How long did you have those fish?


----------



## brandon123987 (Jun 24, 2013)

Abount half of the water.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

short answer, no. You never have 2 fish die "of old age" in a week even if they were born together. A new tank death is almost always water quality and sometimes disease brought home from the store.

Read all about new tanks and "cycling" it doesn't mean what you think it does.


----------



## Jaysee (Apr 24, 2010)

Transferring seeded filter media to the new tanks filter will instantly cycle a tank. Is that what you did? Or did you use a bacteria in a bottle?

In any event, until the tank is established you really ought to have a reliable test kit, preferably liquid. Testing the water to check ammonia and nitrite levels is important with new tanks, so that you can maintain decent water parameters.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

